# breath of fire 3 4 & dragon quarter



## grubbs grady (Aug 2, 2006)

talk about breath of fire 3 4 and dragon quarter


----------



## grubbs grady (Aug 2, 2006)

if u wana see part of it go 2 1 of these sites
3= http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/472722.asp
4= http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/196818.asp
5(dragon quarter)= http://www.gamerankings.com/htmlpages2/561476.asp

then u want screen shots lol


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah...... anyway.

I've played all of them, but I'm not sure if I can bring myself to talk about them n txt spk. Is spelling and grammer really so hard?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 3, 2006)

Say hello to your future bank manager, Rane 

I thought these games were fairly generic JRPG and nothing special.
I liked the ability to transform into unique "dragon forms" in combat but apart from that it didn't really feel different from numerous other JRPGs I've played like Jade Cocoon, Grandia and Wild Arms.


----------



## Alia (Aug 3, 2006)

> Is spelling and grammer really so hard?


It can be at times... and painful too.


----------

